# Which country is best for migration AUS,NZ,Can or Sg



## Ritik (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I am Ritik Dodhiwala from Mumbai, India.I have 10 years of experience in IT. 
which includes 5+ years exp as developer,2 years as application Support & 3 years as Software Tester.

Based on my experience Could you please advice which country is best to immigrate out of AUS,NZ,CAN,Singapore?

Regards,
Ritik


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ritik said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am Ritik Dodhiwala from Mumbai, India.I have 10 years of experience in IT.
> which includes 5+ years exp as developer,2 years as application Support & 3 years as Software Tester.
> ...


It depends what you're emigrating for. I'd say that each one is so different from each other that you are asking an impossible question.
All you can do is go and read each of the forum's posts and get an idea of what each can offer you.


----------

